
A MacBook Pro with 32GB of RAM might be about to launch - lnguyen
http://bgr.com/2018/06/04/macbook-pro-2018-release-date-soon-specs-geekbench/
======
erulabs
It’s fairly amazing the state of the laptop industry... the fact that we’d
probably all be happy with worse screens, heavier chassis, smaller touch pads,
worse speakers, worse battery life - in return for a functioning keyboard and
as much ram as a solid PC from almost a decade ago... If you had told me this
in 2002 I would have bet good money against it, and yet here we are...

~~~
RJIb8RBYxzAMX9u
I don't mean to single you out, but I decidedly am _not_ happy with at least a
heavier chassis, and to a lesser degree worse battery life. I used to be
sympathetic to the argument, until I was issued an older generation MBP for
$JOB; my personal MBP is the "dreaded" touch bar model. Just looking at the
specs they are only ~200 g apart in weight, but it's annoyingly noticeable
during daily carry.

The $JOB MBP also has worse battery life, necessitating me to carry its power
adapter more often, which is another ~300 g. That said, $JOB requires me to
run some battery-hungry software _cough_ Chrome _cough_ , that I don't run
when I'm off, so it's not quite apple-to-apple comparison.

For that matter, the keyboard doesn't really bother me, either, but TBF I'm
probably a more forgiving typist than most. I have no issues typing on the
cheap thrown-in Dell keyboards, and they're practically disposable that I
don't feel so bad when I inevitably spill something over one.

tl;dr: I like the current generation MBP over the previous generation.

------
awalton
While it's a welcome step forward, if they didn't fix the keyboard it really
is moot.

It is worth noting that the Coffee Lake i7-8750H reported here can support up
to 64GB of RAM, so Apple is still shorting customers the limits of the
platform...

~~~
lawlorino
> if they didn't fix the keyboard it really is moot.

I saw this mentioned in other comments but I'm not familiar with MacBooks -
what is wrong with it exactly?

~~~
cweagans
Next time you're at a Best Buy or Apple store (or even nearby with a couple
minutes to kill), go in and press a single key on the new Macbooks and you'll
immediately understand. It's an awful experience.

~~~
misterhtmlcss
I buy MB Airs and my current is a 2013 and I hate touching other keyboards
now. Frustration mounts almost immediately with how clunky and odd they are.
I'm so happy that I am sad, because I've maxed it out so bad that my Dr Clear
is constantly showing 90%+ memory usage and so I know for sure I need to
upgrade. I don't want to upgrade!! So while my pain is slightly different, I
totally get how you MBP users feel when they screw with your experience. It
sucks!

------
mxxx
It doesn't matter how much RAM it's got if they don't fix the keyboard. I
don't think I've ever paid so much money for such a poorly designed piece of
hardware.

------
moondev
32gb RAM, 6 cores - 12 threads! That would be a game changer and turn it into
a powerhouse for docker/minikube/vagrant workloads.

~~~
blackflame7000
For only $11,999. I wish I were only half joking.

------
sukruh
ECC please...

~~~
49bc
For a laptop? Even my heavy usage is ephemeral workloads.

I care so much more that the dang thing works reliably without fussing or
fiddling, which can not be said about 99% of laptops on the market.

